# Grodzone osiedle, które do końca 2013 powstanie w Krakowie..



## Bserra

What is the meaning of "grodzone"?
Many thanks!


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

In this case it means_ gated community. _


----------



## kknd

POLSKAdoBOJU said:


> In this case it means_ gated community. _


to help you remember p): it's derived from _grodzić_ (cf. _ogrodzić_, 'to fence'); ultimately from _gród_, 'fortified settlement, stronghold' (check wiki).


----------



## NotNow

Condominium refers to how the housing units are sold or leased.  It has nothing to do with being gated.


----------



## NotNow

Yes, I am sure.  The definition that you cite doesn't mention walls or gates.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Stardusd, you don't know what you are talking about. Condominium (also called strata in certain place) is a *legal term *to describe real estate in which a piece of real estate is individually owned while use of common facilities in the piece (such as hallways, heating system, elevators, exterior areas) is jointly owned and operated by all the owners.

There are many types of condos: high-rise apartments, townhouses, free-standing houses, business plazas, retail space, and rarely offices and hotels.

A condo can have "a wall or gate around it for safety," but it doesn't have to (and usually doesn't).


----------



## LilianaB

No, it does not necessary mean condominiums. I agree with PolskadoBoju. It just means a gated community.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

LilianaB said:


> No, it does not necessary mean condominiums. *I agree with PolskadoBoju*. It just means a gated community.


Wow it only took us three months to finally agree on something!


----------



## kknd

i'm afraid that my post could mislead you a little bit, stardusd…


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Stardusd, I must say, your messages in English are very cryptic! Is this your intention?


----------

